# Spain to pay for new Afghan army unit: report



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

Mods free to kill if already posted
The usual disclaimer:
http://www.focus-fen.net/index.php?id=n119178

Spain to pay for new Afghan army unit: report  
12 August 2007 | 13:16 | FOCUS News Agency 

Madrid. Spain has begun negotiations to finance the creation of a new Afghan army unit for the northwestern province of Badghis in the war-torn country, a report said Sunday. 

Spanish troops are currently deployed in the province as part of the NATO-led International Security and Assistance Force (ISAF), but Badghis does not have a permanent Afghan army unit, Spain's El Pais newspaper said. 

Spain's defence minister is currently negotiating with Kabul on a "technical agreement" for the unit, which would be "under Spanish protection", the newspaper said. 

All costs, including barracks construction and the purchase of vehicles and uniforms, would be financed by Spain, with the amount possibly reaching as much as 20 million euros (27 million dollars), according to El Pais. (AFP)


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

Interesting plan.
Unit?... that can be a Battalion, Regiment or Brigade.  But I'll guess that it will be the smaller of the three (for now).

Raising a Kandak is great. I'm all for it.  Good for the Spaniards. But is this a situation of raising a formation that is of equivalent size as the Spanish contingent - with the ultimate goal of bailing out of Afghanistan once the troops are declared "ready"?

Some things to watch out for though;
Equipment provided to the troops will have to be / should be compatible with equipment used in other Kandaks.  
Ammunition has got to be the same, 
uniforms have to be the same, 
pay has to be the same.


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

Geo,
I thought it was interesting and I imagine more will being forth coming. Some of the language/word choice was interesting. This may just be the usual problems with translation. For example "under Spanish protection" lends to all sorts of interpretations. You have brought up some other interesting points in regard to the standardization issues. I am also contemplating that this is a carrot tossed out to satisfy the  pride of the Spanish with regard to our lambasting of other NATO countries levels of support or lack of. We may see some others taking this route to salvage some of their national pride.


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

3rd,
I read this as "it" being their get out of Afghanistan card.

If said country has 2500 troops in theatre and they are replaced by 2500 new troops, troops that did not exist before, have they not assured continuity and can't they then go home now?

Note that I am playing devil's advocate here - please prove me wrong..... someone? please!?!


----------



## Donut (22 Aug 2007)

Geo, 

is this not very similar to our accelerated tng/expanded OMLT role we're talking about in here with regards to a 2009 pullout date?


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

Not complaining - just observing.

Note that the OMLT program was already in place & we can't go any faster than the ANA can recruit.
from what I can gather, 

Spain wasn't scheduled to do OMLT.  The fact that they have gone to the Gov't & proposed expanding their mission beyond PRT is / might be a good thing.


----------



## Donut (22 Aug 2007)

I hadn't heard recruiting was the obstacle, I was under the impression that it was the number of OMLT teams, but that's second-hand info, at best.  There are (so I've heard) Kandaks with no OMLTs running around.

If that's the case, then more NATO nations ponying up OMLTs and tng resources, the better.

We're not disagreeing, we're 'mutually observing'.


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

I should point out that, once the Kandaks are trained, our troops accompany them out on operations against the Taliban.
Where will the Spanish trained Kandaks get their 1st blood?  In the Spanish area of responsibility?
Will they have Spaniards playing sheepdog when the time comes & they have to move south to make contact with the Taliban?
Will troops from other provinces be trusted by locals?


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

hence my interest in "under Spainish protection". As for playing the devil, is that not what this site is about, too many sheep in the world already.


----------



## Falange (1 Sep 2007)

Hopefully this will push for further involvement of the Spanish contingent in Afghanistan. However, thanks to Mr. Zapatero I doubt it will happen at a significant level. I miss the days of PM Aznar


----------

